

Unofficial Hacker News Streaming API - jkarneges
http://hnstream.com/

======
runT1ME
What is the feasibility of using this (and a lot of other code) to take HN and
actually real time-ify it? I wonder how easy it'd be to make that code
generalized so you could 'real time' any site that is mostly updating text.
Could be applicable to reddit too, etc.

------
LukeWalsh
I'm curious about your choice to use fanout.io. It looks like they are similar
to firebase, but less feature rich?

~~~
jkarneges
Disclaimer: I work on fanout.io, so there's that. ;)

What's nice about fanout.io is that it makes APIs like HNStream easy to build
and scale, while remaining invisible to clients. One cannot use firebase to
create a custom realtime HTTP API like has been done here.

Firebase does have other features like data storage, though. IMO the two
services serve different purposes.

------
minimaxir
What are the API limits?

~~~
jkarneges
No limits at this time. :)

~~~
minimaxir
Interesting. Thanks!

